

Dumping core - helwr
http://adamrosenfield.com/blog/2010/04/23/dumping-core/

======
viraptor
There's also a really cool library if you need a core dump, but don't want to
actually stop the application: <http://code.google.com/p/google-coredumper/>
\- it needs one line only:

WriteCoreDump('filename');

